# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Rand Paul

## 56ktarget

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/12/opinio...rticle_sidebar




> *(CNN)* -- Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky is giving people whiplash. In the last month, he has shifted, flip-flopped and pandered so strikingly on a range of positions and statements that it makes you wonder whether he has suddenly developed a deep disregard for his own convictions, or never had any to begin with.
> At the Urban League's National Convention in Cincinnati in July, Paul expressed support for the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act and talked about the necessity of protecting the rights of minorities. Kudos to him for even showing up, not a usual move for Republicans. But we must hold him accountable for his past statements that private businesses had the right to deny service to anyone they wanted, something the Civil Rights Act specifically forbids.
> Last year when the Supreme Court struck down key provisions of the Voting Rights Act, Paul seemed to suggest it wasn't necessary,since we had an "African-American president."
> 
> Let's refresh the senator's memory. In 2011, Paul put forth a budget proposal that would have cut $500 billion from the federal budget and would have ended all foreign aid, including to Israel.Just a few days ago, in a flip-flop worthy of the International House of Pancakes, a straight faced Paul denied ever saying the United States should stop sending any military aid to Israel. Does he really think that little of American voters?
> He has since engaged in pretzel-like messaging maneuvers trying torewrite history to fit reality -- one where a Republican candidate perceived as even the slightest bit anti-Israel can kiss any chance of the Republican presidential nomination good-bye. It gets better. Or at least more cringe-worthy.
> Paul has repeatedly said he is a huge proponent of immigration reform and understands how wrong his party has been on this issue. Frankly, this is one instance on which I have given Paul props for being on the right side of history, the American people and the long-term viability of his party with at least a glimmer of hope and an opening to start a conversation with Latino voters.
> That hope fizzled recently when first, Paul decided to go campaign for Rep. Steve King of Iowa, the most anti-immigrant/anti-immigration reform member of Congress. Then, in a grand gesture, a profile in courage, Paul could not have fled faster as Erika Andiola, an undocumented "Dreamer" confronted King at an event, with Paul sitting right next to him.
> 
> ...

----------


## JK/SEA

its just an opinion  56k...relax...Rand is gonna be ok.... If you need any help, call 1-800-gtfo

----------


## 56ktarget

Oh, the irony...

----------


## CPUd

This article is incomplete because she doesn't have anything in there about plagiarism or Aqua Buddha.

----------


## 56ktarget

LMAO how sad the one of the butthurt mods keeps changing my thread title from the CNN headline "Rand Paul-the flip flop king" to just "Rand Paul".

LMAO!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> LMAO how sad the one of the butthurt mods keeps changing my thread title from the CNN headline "Rand Paul-the flip flop king" to just "Rand Paul".
> 
> LMAO!!!


Seriously, what's your purpose for being here?

----------


## RM918

Distortions and lies, as typical. Rand is continuing to say to this day he'd eventually like all foreign aid struck down, but that doesn't mean he has to get rid of it all at once - he clearly tried that already and it didn't work. I don't see how that's a flip-flop, just a pragmatic take on the reality of the situation. Furthermore, just because you have a problem with one bit of the civil rights act doesn't mean you want to throw the entire thing out. Some people are purists with regard to that, but again it's hardly a flip-flop to yet again realize you can't get absolutely everything you want so long as you can get most of what you want.

And for the running away thing, that is actually a conspiracy theory! The idea that he 'ran away' is so incredibly attractive to Rand's opponents that they cannot let it go, even though they're making up facts in their heads but what do they care, he's a racist anyhow. He had another interview - WELL I DONT BELIEVE HIM - of course you don't, because then your fun little narrative will get deflated.

Blue team has constructed fantasies that Rand Paul:

1. Isn't a real doctor.

2. Plagiarizes everything, even opinions where blue teamers actually agree with him so they don't count as being right.

3. Runs away from all immigrants.

Sort of like how the Red team has fantasies about Obama being a secret Muslim.

----------


## 56ktarget

1. He made up his own medical association to give him a certification when the real one wouldn't give him one.
2. No, the "blue team" doesn't say he plagiarizes everything, but the fact that he refuses to apologize for what might have been a simple staff error speaks volumes about his character
3. Do you really want me to post the video lol?

----------


## RM918

> 1. He made up his own medical association to give him a certification when the real one wouldn't give him one.
> 2. No, the "blue team" doesn't say he plagiarizes everything, but the fact that he refuses to apologize for what might have been a simple staff error speaks volumes about his character
> 3. Do you really want me to post the video lol?


1. Doctors who cleared that board before 1992 were set for life, while anyone afterward - him included - had to clear it every ten years after. To my knowledge he already did it at least once, so by that merit he'd already proven his credentials exactly as much as any doctor who cleared it before '92.

2. Refuses to apologize? Rand Paul admits his plagiarism 'is my fault' What do you want him to do, send Rachel Maddow a hallmark card?

3. I've seen the video. I see him get approached by somebody else while King is talking to the ambush interviewer, then he gets up and walks away. Simple. Blue team sees him literally falling out of his chair and running off camera in fear.

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/12/opinio...rticle_sidebar


Who are you planning to vote for ?

----------


## LibertyEagle

56k, the AMA is quite different than it once was.  A lot of doctors have left it.  My own brother-in-law, included.

----------


## acptulsa

> Oh, the irony...


It _is_ ironic, isn't it?

Ironic that you're letting CNN spoon-feed you this pablum even though you've been here long enough to discover that...

1) Letting businesses serve who they will means letting them discriminate against whites as well...

2) Rand Paul has often said he wants to cut foreign aid to all nations, but does _not_ care to _start_ with Israel alone...

3) Those immigration protestors came there to talk to Steve King, and didn't even address him--and Steve King didn't need his help dealing with them...

4) CNN's own link (to Jezebel) says, '...because just last year, Rand Paul cosponsored a bill that would have banned certain forms of birth control.'  So, banning strangulation is the same as banning capital punishment?  And refusing to force employers to pay for abortions (indirectly though it may be) is a ban too?  Because the government doesn't get enough freshly printed funny money from the Fed any more to continue to fund them itself?




> As a strategist, I understand Paul's (and his party's) frustration and the need to try to bamboozle the public into thinking he supports something he has denied in the past, and sometimes vice versa. It's very confusing.


Did it ever occur to either you or her that her complete inability to comprehend a nuanced position is neither Rand's fault nor ours?

If the lady doesn't like the nuances of his positions, one would hope she'd be able to discuss them like an adult--or CNN would have sense enough not to hire her.  One would hope...

But as to the ironic part--was it not the guy the OP called 'Messiah' six short years ago who said no wars, then started a few, who said if you like your health insurance you can keep it, while neglecting to say he'd force you to take on a few unneeded and unwanted options that could double the price, and a few other baldfaced lies which cannot be attributed to 'nuance'?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Seriously, what's your purpose for being here?


Idiotic, partisan, blue team trolling.

----------


## KCIndy

> Seriously, what's your purpose for being here?






> Idiotic, partisan, blue team trolling.



Well, the economy is still in pretty rough shape in a lot of areas.  Maybe he's getting paid per post.

----------

